# LYO hiring Veterans



## Pablo1 (Feb 10, 2010)

We are pleased to announce that the Channelview Complex will be offering the *Ex-Military Internship Program* this Summer​
*Please help us find qualified individuals who have served our country and now are ready to transition into the workplace.*
*Timing: *
The requisition will be *posted on Monday, May 19th *and will be taken down once the desired candidate pool is obtained. *Due to an anticipated large number of resumes, we encourage interested/qualified applicants to submit their resume as early as possible. Once the posting is closed, no exceptions will be made. *
*Application Process:*
Starting *Monday, May 19th*, interested individuals can go to the LyondellBasell website, click on Careers, Job Search, North America then search for Job Requisition #17361. Candidates must fill out a profile on-line and then apply to the positions. *Candidates must apply through the LyondellBasell recruiting system on-line. Resumes outside of the system will not be accepted. *
*Referrals:*
If you have someone you would like to refer to this position, you can also go to the job posting on the Careers Website on *May 19th* and click E-mail Job to Friend button. You will be asked to input the candidates name and e-mail address. The system will send the candidate an e-mail with a link to apply for the job. When they apply, they will be asked how they heard about us. This is where the candidate should input the name of the employee that referred them. 
The Employee Referral Program does not guarantee that individuals will be interviewed as individual test scores will determine a candidateâ€™s interview eligibility. 

*APPLICANTS MUST MEET THE FOLLOWING MINIMUM JOB REQUIREMENTS IN ORDER TO BE CONSIDERED:*

Â· Must be at least 18 years of age
Â· Must possess a high school diploma or equivalent (e.g. GED)
Â· Must be legally authorized to work in the United States on a permanent basis without Visa sponsorship (U.S. Citizen, U.S. Permanent Resident). 

Â· *** Must have served in the United States Military and received an Honorable Discharge within the past 5 years**

*If you have any questions please contact, Dawn Frost, HR. *


*Dawn Frost*
*HR*
*Channelview*
*[email protected]*
*Work Number 281-862-4398*


----------

